# Monmouthshire Waggon



## Dalboy (1 May 2018)

Something new for me I am embarking on making a model Monmouthshire waggon. I will be making the wheels using felloes and not just turning the rim from a solid each of the spokes will have a round tenon. I will also be attempting some small through mortice and tenon joints which could be fun. There also will be some metal work on it as well probably brass which will be painted.

Mind you it could all end in tears

So far I have prepared the wood for most of the wheels and rough turned the naves ready to be reversed and fitted into a chuck







All the wood for the four wheels thicknessed ready for cutting






I took the time to make a story stick and a small drawing


----------



## Dalboy (3 May 2018)

Spent today cutting this lump of Oak up into rough thickness for parts needed for the wagon






I made out a quick cutting guide marking off as I prepared each piece






The rough cut strips of wood which meant many trips from bandsaw to surface planer to give a flat surface which to run along the fence to cut each strip. The very small piece was taken from a piece that I already had at the correct thickness for it before running the rest through to make it even thinner






All the pieces except for the wagon flooring and side panels which I will do when the time comes, All these pieces are now at the correct thickness ready to be cut into components for the wagon. I have added the wheel parts to this to give an idea of how much is needed and to think that some of these will have up to 4 pieces cut from each of them.






I took the time to put some masking tape on the ends and mark the thickness on it for easy identification when I start cutting out the parts


----------



## bourbon (3 May 2018)

looking forwards to seeing the progress on this


----------



## SteveF (3 May 2018)

i do like your builds
watching with interest

Steve


----------



## Dalboy (3 May 2018)

Thanks, guys. it will be a bit slow for a few days as I need to get something done this weekend so bear with me. The wheels are going to be fun as not made any like this before but with a bit of patience I am sure I will get there.


----------



## CHJ (3 May 2018)

Meticulous as ever *Derek*, on such foundations are works of art raised.


----------



## Dalboy (3 May 2018)

CHJ":1k43c9et said:


> Meticulous as ever *Derek*, on such foundations are works of art raised.



Not that meticulous did you notice not all the wood had the tape with sizes on them someone ran out of masking tape


----------



## Dalboy (9 May 2018)

After a weekend break from the workshop I am back onto the wheels of the waggon. Set up the mitre saw and double checked the angles as the front wheels have 5 feloes on each wheel and the rear have 6.

I have put a 6" ruler in one photo to give an idea of size


----------



## Dalboy (10 May 2018)

A little more done spent the first part of the time marking out the Felloes ready for drilling holes for the staves.

Then it was onto the naves which needed turning. Even though the front and rear wheels are a different diameter the naves for front and back are the same size. 
They were so easy to sand, as where normally you need to be careful sanding them to keep detail. With these it does not matter if the edges between the various diameters get rounded over.


----------



## Dalboy (11 May 2018)

In the morning I enjoy watching a couple of programs on the TV so I took the opportunity to sit and make some templates whilst watching these.
When I did get out to the shed I transferred these to the prepared wood and mark out for various components, 
If that is not enough some parts need to have mortice and tenons cut into them, remember that some pieces are only 5/16" thick.











I proceeded to rough cut these out and also cut some of the square pieces. I nearly have a kit of parts still plenty of sanding to bring some of these to the correct shape before marking them again to cut chamfers to the edges as well as drill holes.

From this 






To this. 

Note that I have labeled different components so as not to confuse me later in the build


----------



## Dalboy (16 May 2018)

Spent a couple of days sanding the parts and getting the shapes correct, This involved many trips back and forth from the sanding to the plan and checking they match. I have included the first photo from my last post to help show the difference between the unsanded parts










I have now separated the parts into smaller groups to assemble them as small sub-assemblies. These will need marking out drilling holes and cutting mortices and tenons.


----------



## Dalboy (17 May 2018)

Been busy today first on the list was set up a dust extractor for the bandsaw which arrived first thing this morning. 

Then it was time for more work on the waggon followed by digging three rows in the veg patch, just can't do more than that.

Anyway back to the waggon all I seemed to do was drill some holes in one of the bed cross members as well as cut 4 through mortices. Most of the time was working out the best way to cut these, I went for a 1/16" drill bit held in the chuck of the drill press with only 1/2" sticking out.
I drilled the holes first then small rows of drill holes for the mortices as you would for a full sized ones with a bit of care and keep operating the handle on the drill press I was able to get a mortice with round ends and as they did square ones when the waggon was built I used a needle file to square the ends. 
I still have a load more to do on the waggon, the plans suggest that if you do not want to go to all of that trouble just glue the pieces butt joint fashion but where is the fun in that.


----------



## CHJ (17 May 2018)

=D> =D> =D> =D> Words are superfluous.


----------



## Dalboy (17 May 2018)

Thank you Chas.


----------



## AES (18 May 2018)

I've learnt on here that if you see a post by Dalboy then it's (more than) "worth a look".

Once again, work of the very highest quality Sir!

=D> =D> =D>


----------



## Dalboy (18 May 2018)

AES":21xtfuj9 said:


> I've learnt on here that if you see a post by Dalboy then it's (more than) "worth a look".
> 
> Once again, work of the very highest quality Sir!
> 
> =D> =D> =D>



Thank you AES.

Work a little slow as I am trying to dig a small veg patch which takes forever when you have to keep stopping for rests due to health problems


----------



## AES (18 May 2018)

I make it a habit NOT to go digging anything Dalboy, especially NOT in the garden, but when it comes to,


> : .... small veg patch which takes forever when you have to keep stopping for rests due to health problems.


 I DO know exactly what you mean. Frustrating isn't it.


----------



## Dalboy (18 May 2018)

More digging today followed by some workshop time.

Cut the tenons on the summers and raves 










and fitted the rear cross piece as well as the front and middle cross pieces. This is the frame for the main carriage.


----------



## Dalboy (19 May 2018)

Started today by cutting the chamfers on the raves. 






Then it was onto another sub-assembly which will eventually fit toward the rear of the first frame I made see the last photo of the two assemblies placed in position. This is the rear axle.
Anyway, I needed to cut out the axle and rear bed bolster to take the coupling pole and its braces, once happy with the fit I drilled holes in the coupling braces and through the coupling pole. This is quite time-consuming. Thinking about it I would rather do a full sized one less fiddly. 

I still need to make cut outs for the first frame to fit onto this assembly.

This latest assembly has not been glued yet and some of the parts moved when I arranged it for the photo


----------



## AES (20 May 2018)

I presume, as it seems is usual for you Dalboy, this is a scale model? What will be the o/a length & width of this wagon please?


----------



## Dalboy (20 May 2018)

AES the model is going to be approxmatly 26" long by 7" wide and stand about 7 1/2" tall and is 1/8 scale.

I finished yesterday with having 4 cut outs to do on the rear bolster, I managed to complete these and stick that in place. as in the first photo





All the parts for the rear axle complete but not stuck in place as I will have to drill a hole in parts when I have completed the front axle assembly









Started the front axle assembly but on checking found out everything seemed to be equal from both sides so either the original waggon that the measurements were taken from was not perfect which could be the case considering when they were produced or an oversight of the drawer of the plans.
So the question is which do I use the plans or make the measurements equal across the piece in question. It is the bar running up and down on the left










Well I made them equal and started to drill the bolt holes after which 4 mortices need to be cut, but that is for tomorrow


----------



## AES (20 May 2018)

Thanks for the dimensions Dalboy.


----------



## Dalboy (21 May 2018)

Today I cut the mortices in the front support on the front axle assembly and also drill the hounds at the far end as well as the slider bar this will aid in marking out the tenons on the hounds as they are all different. You will notice in the first picture that one of the hounds does not line up with the drawing this is where I found the measurements out. Also notice I have numbered the hounds, as well as the Splinter bar as all the angles, are either different or mirror images of each other This is all that I managed as did not feel too good and came in for a rest.


----------



## Dalboy (24 May 2018)

Not done much the past few days but managed to get the tenons done on the end of the Hounds









followed by some marking out.






Drilled a hole for the dropper pin and found a piece of brass bar which will become the pin






In this picture you can see a Hound shutter laying across where it will be fitted. I need to cut through mortice on each of the hounds which need to line up so it can pass all the way through


----------



## Dalboy (26 May 2018)

Trying to get some shed time between doing the garden, which seems to take 5 times as long as it use to.

Anyway started the through mortices for hound shutter this was the first of four that needed cutting.






Two done with the hound shutter in place






Next up after completing all the mortices was to cut out for the front axle.






The next job was the cut outs for the guide bolster and also for the slider bar. With those done I did a quick dry assembly of the parts. There are still more cut outs to do on this assembly.

These last three photos show the assembly the correct way up as I have been working on it upside down


----------



## Dalboy (28 May 2018)

Cut some half lap joints in the hounds and slider bar followd by the first glue up of this sub assembly. The second photo gives an idea of the size of the joints














All dry and what it looks like






Hound shutter now glued






And the splinter bar glued












Next job will be to the parts on he right to have cut outs to fit onto the assembly and the base of the main cart frome






This is where I am at as of today






This is one of the reasons for slow progress it needs to be ready for Saturdays monthly club competition.


----------



## Dalboy (9 Apr 2019)

I have neglected this project for too long so today I cleared the workshop benches and other surfaces. The parts for the waggon are now on the bench so that I can get and complete it.

More to follow shortly


----------



## Dalboy (10 Apr 2019)

Made a start by cutting out lap joints on the swivel assembly top bar as well as the matching ones on the underside of the main waggon bed.









Glued in place and clamps removed









A quick photo of through mortice and tenon joints to give an idea of what scale I am making joints at


----------



## Dalboy (11 Apr 2019)

I have had to work from a book on this as the plans that I started with went into hiding as I put them somewhere safe after most of yesterday and an hour this morning of searching they were found. The book scale is different from the plans

Back on track but still not a great deal was done as it seemed to take ages to mark out and cut the first two mortice and tenons. If these are not at the correct angle it will put all the others out to make things worse the plans are slightly off as the two shafts are identical but when rested on the plans it shows the drawing has one longer than the other this is not the only mistake. Double checking everything, however, I do appreciate that when these waggons were originally built they made them without plans.


Tenon cut on the shaft cross piece, this is quite a long tenon as it has to pass through the shafts into the shaft braces









next was to cut the mortice for the tenon I tried to drill three holes in line but due to the size of the bit it kept trying to wonder off so I went with just two holes and then cut them out using a marking knife as even the smallest chisel I had was too thick to pass through. it was then cleaned up with needle files to the size of the tenon.














Dry fit of one side








As can be seen, both are now cut ready to mark out the shaft shutter this on the plans showed it protruding out one side more than the other. next job cut the tenon on the end of the shafts and mortices into the shaft shutter.


----------



## AES (11 Apr 2019)

This is shaping up to be another master work like that WWII half track Derek. More please.


----------



## Dalboy (11 Apr 2019)

AES":3j37vj28 said:


> This is shaping up to be another master work like that WWII half track Derek. More please.



Just getting back into this build kept getting moved around the workshop due to other bits being made. At the moment trying to make what I call sub-assemblies which when complete can just be assembled into the finished waggon.
There is still plenty to do including the wheels which I tend to leave until last


----------



## Dalboy (12 Apr 2019)

A slow day today first off i did another check of measurements and found that one of the pieces did not match the thickness of the shafts when I checked with the plans they showed them the same but the cutting list and diagram of the piece in question match what I cut it to.
Have now cut it as can be seen.






Marked out and then the tenons on the end of the shafts cut as well as drill the holes for the mortices. One tenon looks longer than the other and it is but will be cut to correct length later once it is assembled.







I also dug out some of the pieces that I had prepared at the very beginning as I am sure I will need them later.


----------



## custard (12 Apr 2019)

Really impressive work!

=D>


----------



## Dalboy (13 Apr 2019)

custard":3iuz3i32 said:


> Really impressive work!
> 
> =D>



Thank you.

The grandchildren descended today but I have managed to get a little done on the waggon even if it is only a couple of mortice and tenons as well as some marking out of the shaft braces


----------



## Dalboy (14 Apr 2019)

Again very little done was hoping to have completed all the mortice and tenons on the shaft assembly but it was not to be but I did manage a couple.


Marked out and mortice cut









A dry fit and clamped to hold pieces in place ready for two more mortices to be cut need another clamp before final marking out












These are the tools I have been using to do all the work on this piece so the bench is staying quite tidy the only other thing I used is my trusty bench drill


----------



## Dalboy (15 Apr 2019)

May not look like a lot has been done but what has is time-consuming, cut the last of the mortice and tenons on the shaft assembly. Then assembled and did some fettling to make sure they all fit just right and close any gaps that needed it.






Took it all apart yet again and gave it a final clean up to get rid of any pencil marks which would be hard once assembled for the last time
The last assembly now on the way with parts being glued up the bar nearest to us is only there to keep it aligned while the first glued items dry.









I will glue some more up tomorrow and while that is drying I will get some more wood prepared I have managed to find some more Oak that is a match to what I have already used as I don't want too much of a mismatch.


----------



## Dalboy (16 Apr 2019)

I have glued up some more on the shaft assembly.







Anyway while that is sitting and drying I needed some more 1/8" thick pieces for the waggon sides and bed.

Started with this lump of Oak 3 1/2" X 2" X15" long. I would have liked to make the pieces the 3 1/2" but the grain was not looking right so went with slices off of the 2" side to give the effect I wanted.
I ended up probably with more than I needed I will mark them up and put them in the wood drawer for future models/toys












Marked up ready when needed







Cut down to the widest width I needed and also to length. I did juggle them around so that the grain was not lining up as I wanted it to be obvious that they are all separate planks. The edges have a small chamfer on them also to help show the joints. Each set of 8 planks were to wide for where they fit so some planks planed narrower so no two are the same.






A temporary guide fitted in place to allow the two end planks to be glued in place the guide then removed until they are dry this will give me somewhere to replace the guide for the next two and so on










It is surprising how long it takes to do what appears to be a simple job.


----------



## Dalboy (17 Apr 2019)

Had to bring the big clamps out for the shaft assembly two sash clamps. Still another piece to fit to this before starting on the metalwork









Started clamping the bed boards and throughout the day got them all on









While the shaft assembly and the bed boards are drying I thought I would start the sides and headboard, getting parts to match up seemed to take most of the time but pleased with the fit. All of the bed boards side panels and headboard are from Oak the plans say to use 1/8" ply which will not match the rest


----------

